# Frogs & Toads > Budgett's Frogs >  My new Budgett Truly Scrumptious funny eye

## phoebe froggy

I got this gorgeous thing on saturday,his/her eyes are different,why?anyone know?

----------


## John Clare

The one on the right looks damaged - might have been injured as a youngster.  Don't worry about it.

----------


## phoebe froggy

thats what we thought,we wanted him/her cos it was different  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

You will have to think of a cool unique name to go with your gorgeous unique frog. :Frog Smile:

----------


## pixiefrogman

How about pirate? lol, that was my horrible sense of humor.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jace

*Congrats!  I find these frogs absolutely fascinating.  I wonder how one can tell if it is a boy or a girl??*

----------


## abeloneto

Poor little thing  yes, hes probably blind on his right eye  but they learn to live with their handicap..  I dont think that hes unhappy.

----------


## cj

Aww,wuta cutie, u can tell the gender by the coloring

----------

